# Fullsuit or Partial?



## SparktheDalmation (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know if this has been posted before, but does anyone have experiences on fullsuits vs. partial suits?

The reason I ask is I would like my character to be a fullsuit but I am concerned about the possibility of overheating, which is why I am also considering just a partial suit with regular clothes.

Can anyone tell me if there is any temperature difference between the two?

Thanks! ^^


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 1, 2012)

It depends on the person entirely.  How are you at dealing with heat? As for me I suck at heat so I got a partial. And yes, big temp diff between a full suit an partial.  I've worn both and there's a reason why I decided to go partial.


----------



## Arlo (Jun 8, 2012)

Replying a couple of days after the fact but as both a person new to the fandom (less than 2 years in) and as the owner of a full-suit and a partial, I thought I'd toss my 2 cents into the discussion.

There are several factors to look at when deciding which route to go (partial vs. full).  The number one issue is your age.  I'm taking a shot in the dark here as I don't know how old you are but if you're in your teens and are gung ho about getting a fur suit then I'd recommend a partial.  There's a chance you're still growing and investing in a full-suit (in addition to being substantially more expensive than a partial) might mean you'd outgrow it in a couple of years.  A partial would still be usable and you might be able to find a fursuit builder willing to make a body-suit to match your partial at a later time (perhaps even the original builder).

Heat is a major factor for certain.  My full-suit Arlo is hotter than blazes to wear and I've performed him without the bodysuit a couple of times in summer weather (wearing a costume that only allows paws, feet, tail and head to show).  One thing I did to help with the heat issue was to purchase a cooling vest (mine has removable freeze pack inserts and an extra set of them-one to wear while the 2nd set is in the freezer waiting to be changed out).  It makes a huge difference in the amount of time that I can perform in warmer weather/situations.  My cost for the vest & inserts was right at 100.00 including shipping...shop around if you're interested, you can probably find a better deal.  

Another thing that helps is what you wear under the suit (either full or partial).  I wear a one piece lycra diveskin and lycra balaclava (skin-$35-55, balaclava-$15 or so...again, shop around) underneath my suit and head.  I also wear this when I'm in one of my partials and it makes all the difference when a breeze hits it and helps cool you down via evaporation.  Also great for quick cooling when you de-suit for a break or in a headless lounge at a convention!

The best thing you can do is know your own limits.  If hot weather takes it out of you normally after about an hour, then ballpark about 15 minutes of suiting activity before the heat gets to you (unless the temperatures are extreme).  Plan on and take many breaks (at least ones that you can pop your head for 10 to 15 minutes before performing again); stay hydrated, this really helps! and have a spotter with you if possible to keep an eye on how you're doing.  Sometimes your spotter will realize before you do that you've reached your limit (I know what it's like to be so caught up with interacting with people that you push yourself further than you should because you're having fun).

Fursuiting can be a very entertaining and rewarding activity and even though I'm a 'new fur' so to speak, I love fursuiting.  Good luck with whatever route you choose to go.  Take your time finding just the right builder to make a fursuit that you're really going to enjoy and have fun!  Also, look at the sticky discussions in this forum for the Fursuiting Guide.  It is a wealth of information from suiters with lots of experience!


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 8, 2012)

Start out with a partial.


----------



## Luckiione (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree with everyone here. I've actually never fursuited before, well, for fun, but I DID do a mascot job that constituted a fullsuit of a dog, and it was probably even hotter and heavier than your average fullsuit (it had LOTS of padding, huge feet and a huge head) Now, I was at the time a 20 year old, 116 lb female, and I couldn't be in that thing for longer than maybe 15, 20 minutes without needing a SERIOUS head and water break. I almost passed out when I was in it for around 30 minutes. 

Due to that experience, I've kind of vowed never to wear a fullsuit. As fun and awesome as they look, I just know physically, my body can't handle it, and I don't want to be running away from the fun every 10 minutes to dunk my head in ice water.

So it's up to you, and knowing your body's limitations. I agree that a partial is best for anyone just starting out, and it can easily be modified into a full should you so choose in the future. that SAID. Partials are hot too. Don't just assume because your middle body is not covered that you won't get hot. hydration is key in any sort of fursuit, and being aware of your needs is paramount no matter what suit you're wearing.

Happy suiting! ^_^


----------



## Anubite (Jun 18, 2012)

I say partial first, then full, but thats my plan at least. D.Batty brought up a good point about heat.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 18, 2012)

Everyone says that fullsuits do have a lot of heat. But I think partials are good for almost anyone. I plan on getting or making a partial someday mainly because its cheaper, lighter, and I can wear whatever I want with it rather than just the boby portion. Oh and I can always add to it later if I wanted a fullsuit.


----------

